# Breeding Macrothele monocirculata



## Philth (Nov 23, 2007)

I reacently hatched some _M. monocirculata_.  This is the spider that was previously sold as _Raveniola sinensis_ here in the US.  I should thank Bastian Drolshagen of Germany for help with the ID, and providing the papers.

Adult Female _Macrothele monocirculata_






Breeding and female with eggsac.












Only about 25 eggs out of 100 hatched:? 






Im hoping to have better results with my other female that was bred.
Well see, Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackie (Nov 23, 2007)

And you thought it wouldn't happen....
Congratulations on your success and new children :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 23, 2007)

very cool Tom congrats!beautiful species


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 23, 2007)

wow. awesome!!


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 23, 2007)

nice dude

the more i see of Macrothele the more i like it


----------



## Venom (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Job!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## thedude (Nov 24, 2007)

dude that is one sexy spider!... i want one


----------



## GlenE07 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome!! I LOVE true spiders... where did you acquire these specimens?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 26, 2007)

when will you have some for sale.  how big is that specimen?
i 've read somewhere that their venom is very strong.


----------



## Philth (Nov 27, 2007)

KyuZo said:


> when will you have some for sale.  how big is that specimen?
> i 've read somewhere that their venom is very strong.



I havent decided if im gonna sell them yet. Due to the low number of slings, Im keeping most, and trading to local collecters here.

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moose35 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey i'm local...hehehe


----------



## Philth (Dec 2, 2007)

moose35 said:


> hey i'm local...hehehe


Contact me before the next White plains show. 
later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moose35 (Dec 9, 2007)

cool i will do. awesome.



            moose


----------



## bannanaspider (Dec 20, 2007)

*Macrothele*

Hi that looks like the Macrothele, i have but mine go under the name of MACROTHELE CALPEIANA,could this be the same spec?


----------



## Philth (Dec 21, 2007)

_M. calpeiana_ is from spain I believe. _ M. monocirculata_ is from China.

The female molted today, What a cool spider.:clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 21, 2007)

thing almost looks like it has 12 legs. nice


----------



## lhystrix (Dec 21, 2007)

Great images!


----------

